# Auto tranny losing fluid but no leak



## I'm3rd (Dec 24, 2003)

I flushed the AT on my 94 about 6 mo ago at approx 152K. The pan wqs sqeaky clean, no brass chips, no sudge. i have changed fluid every year since buying the car form my son 4 years ago, and he had changed it every other year while he had it since new. Today I noticed the engine revving up briefly between 1 & 2 under 3/4-full throttle. Checked fluid levvel and found it woulldn't show anything on the stick. It took 2-1/2 qts to bring the fluid up to safe range with tranny hot and idling in park. 

Now for the strange part which has me puzzled. There is NO red stain on my driveway, and no red oil anywhere on the exterior of tranny or engine. Where did the ATF go? Is there a way that the ATF could be sucked into the engine intake and burned? I know that older model American car ATs had a modulator which operated on engine vacum and I have heard of ATF being sucked out of the tranny through the vacum hose if the modulator failed. I can't find anything that I recognize as a modulator or a vacum hose going to the tranny. I thought that the electronic operated ATs did awway with the modulator but i may be mistaken. Anyone have an idea where my Dexron III is going? I'm afraid that if I take it to a tranny shop they will automatically tell me I need a rebuilt exchange, and if the problem is reasonably simple to fix I don't want to spring for a rebuilt.


----------



## mcurran07 (Jan 3, 2008)

Only thing I can suggest to is keep an eye on it and see if continues to be an issue. You can check the engine coolant and see if ATF is leaking into the radiator through the transmission cooler or vice versa.


----------



## I'm3rd (Dec 24, 2003)

Thanks for the response, You're the first person who has responded since I posted the tranny problem last May. 

Actually that problem was solved when a shop mechanic found that the add-on tranny cooler I had installed myself a few years ago was leaking fluid that for some reason didn't show up on the pavement where I parked the car. There was wet red ATF all over the bottom side of the car, but somehow it never appeared anywhere else on the car or on the ground. I don't understand it, but at least the fluid isn't disappearing anymore and that's what counts.


----------

